# Rainbow Trout River Locations (Central Ohio)



## Nathan Burge (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi! I have recently moved to Columbus and am by OSU. What rivers are close by that you would suggest for rainbow fishing??


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Where are you from originally because Ohio does not have too many rainbow trout streams. Closest is probably mad river, then clear fork river. If your looking for trout this time of year I would suggest the Lake Erie tributaries for steelhead. A longer drive yes but more opportunity and bigger fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan Burge (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks for the help! I'm from Minnesota, so used to lots of water


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nathan Burge said:


> I'm from Minnesota, so used to lots of water


Sorry for your loss. Welcome to Ohio.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Took the words out of my mouth lol.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Better learn how to fish for smallmouth. Most running water in the state has them.


----------



## Nathan Burge (Apr 1, 2018)

Pooch said:


> Better learn how to fish for smallmouth. Most running water in the state has them.


Done plenty of that in the Mississippi luckily. It's fun for sure.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

OHIO- Old Indian word for "No Fish Here"...


----------

